# Diablo oder MMORPG Teil?



## patrick02 (9. August 2008)

Hallo! 


Wollte mal wissen was ihr besser findet! Einen Diablo Teil oder ein MMORPG Teil bei BUFFED.de also ich fände es 
besser wenn wieder ein MMORPG Teil da wäre...


----------



## Rascal (9. August 2008)

"Teil"??


----------



## m0rg0th (9. August 2008)

Und das fragst du im Diablo-Forum? Hier werden wohl mer für Diablo sein denk ich mal ... (ich gehör dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

Der TE meint wohl die Frage, über die hier schon x-mal diskutiert wurde: Wollt ihr auf buffed.de ein Unterportal für Diablo (so wie es seit der Ankündigung von D3 schon der Fall ist)
oder statt dessen lieber zu einem MMO(RP)G?

@m0rg0th: Ich bin wohl einfach zu langsam mit dem Schreiben. Wollte auch gerade anmerken, dass das Forum etwas unglücklich gewählt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (9. August 2008)

Versteh ich was falsch? Gibts doch schon..


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

Ja natürlich gibts das schon und auch nicht erst seit gestern.

Entweder hats der TE noch nicht gemerkt oder er will einfach nur wissen, wer dafür ist das gegen ein MMOG zu tauschen.
Aber das Thema wurde ja nun schon zu Genüge breitgetreten.

Vielleicht sind wir aber auch alle auf dem Holzweg und er will auf etwas ganz anderes hinaus.


----------



## Yiraja (9. August 2008)

gabs doch schon mal ... ^^


----------



## patrick02 (9. August 2008)

ist jetzt egal close pls


----------

